# A Quick 'MAC Chat' Forum FAQ



## martygreene (Sep 7, 2006)

Inquiries on the Back2MAC (B2M) program:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25420​
Counters, PRO stores, Freestanding stores, etc.:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=28204​
Pigments, their uses, precautions, etc.:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25416
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25584
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55027
http://www.precautions.specktra.net/​
Different formulas for eyeshadows, lipcolor, foundations, etc. explained:eyes- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25429
lips- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25461
face- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25431
mixing medium- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44535
mascara- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44030​
Depotting, palettes, broken shadows, etc.:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25452
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=28108
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25455​
Pricing information:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25422​
Brush care:http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=26725
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49523
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46065
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44907
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43743
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38618​
Favorite/Best...:primer- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42838
MAC mascara- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25664
brushes (eye)- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=30218
brushes (makeup vs. artist)- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=23126​
Does MAC test on animals? Are MAC products Vegan? What are the ingredients in [insert product here]?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=30560
http://specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=254​

As always, remember to check the FAQ forum and the Asked and Answered forum for even more.


----------



## schwarz (Sep 15, 2008)

very very interesting.


----------

